# Classifieds....



## teddydove (13 Mar 2015)

Can anyone tell me how long it takes to be able use the Classifieds?..I am after some parts to finish some bikes off and have stuff to sell on plus giveaways after a garage clear out.
I dont really get the point off having to earn the right to use the classified page with a points system?.


----------



## jack smith (13 Mar 2015)

Is just so people dont join just to sell dodgy items, most people who do that couldnt be bothered to wait to become a proper onown member of the forum first


----------



## winjim (13 Mar 2015)

Just go and have an argument in the politics section, you'll soon have enough posts under your belt.


----------



## Turbo Rider (13 Mar 2015)

Mmm, don't try to make any sense though...you'll be torn apart by amateur pedantics of the highest deluded calling and before you know it, you'll be a racist, misogynistic homophobe


----------



## S.Giles (14 Mar 2015)

Turbo Rider said:


> ...amateur pedantics...


Is it possible to take up pedantry as a profession? If so, I missed my calling!


----------



## teddydove (14 Mar 2015)

jack smith said:


> Is just so people dont join just to sell dodgy items, most people who do that couldnt be bothered to wait to become a proper onown member of the forum first


yes.this did cross my mind as i was typing this out...makes sense,i guess


----------



## flake99please (14 Mar 2015)

It's a typical rule of every forum I have encountered.


----------



## Turbo Rider (14 Mar 2015)

S.Giles said:


> Is it possible to take up pedantry as a profession? If so, I missed my calling!



Oooh, I think so, yes. Just need to get on a reality TV show and then you get a free newspaper column and / or slot on daytime TV. Risky though...generally have to come across as massively offensive...Katy Hopkins et al.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (14 Mar 2015)

Say hello to each newbie who come onto the site, post a pics of your bike, join the chain association.

Post count is easy...


----------



## si_c (16 Mar 2015)

Turbo Rider said:


> ...you'll be torn apart by amateur pedantics of the highest...



Must. Fight. Inner. Pedant.


----------



## BigAl68 (16 Mar 2015)

winjim said:


> Just go and have an argument in the politics section, you'll soon have enough posts under your belt.



Not sure you get to see those until you get a few points. Just as well as most new users would run away with a look of fear in their eyes.


----------



## gtsiwak (16 Mar 2015)

Back to the question . How many posts you need to be able to post in classyfieds section? I'm a newbie on here as well and just saw something out there I need in my live.


----------



## Shaun (16 Mar 2015)

gtsiwak said:


> Back to the question . How many posts you need to be able to post in classyfieds section? I'm a newbie on here as well and just saw something out there I need in my live.



Our classifieds are not a general Internet trading post and access has always been a privilege that needs to be earned.

It's not based solely on your post count either, there are other qualifying factors too. 

Just use the forums normally - join in with the rest of our community and chat about cycling, and you'll soon earn access to the classifieds forums. It will be awarded naturally as you participate. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## teddydove (17 Mar 2015)

Oh i see.....I have made myself unpopular on here i think,i will never get enough points!.I get cross with badly and wrongly set up bikes,brake levers pointing horizontal like cowboy six shooters and coloured tyres hahaha.I worked in the bike trade for years and have had a life time of bike related conversations.I just wanted to get rid of a garage full of stuff and i also need some hard to find bits and pieces to finish off some classics...


----------



## Shaun (17 Mar 2015)

teddydove said:


> Oh i see.....I have made myself unpopular on here i think,i will never get enough points!.I get cross with badly and wrongly set up bikes,brake levers pointing horizontal like cowboy six shooters and coloured tyres hahaha.I worked in the bike trade for years and have had a life time of bike related conversations.I just wanted to get rid of a garage full of stuff and i also need some hard to find bits and pieces to finish off some classics...



As per the email I sent you - you already have access to the Classifieds forums.


----------



## teddydove (18 Mar 2015)

Shaun said:


> As per the email I sent you - you already have access to the Classifieds forums.


I still cant get in,Shaun.Thanks for replying.


----------



## Shaun (18 Mar 2015)

teddydove said:


> I still cant get in,Shaun.Thanks for replying.



You definitely can - I've just tested your user account permissions and you can see and post into the classifieds forums:








Try this link to the *For Sale* section and let me know if it works okay?

*https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/for-sale-and-auction.21/*

If not, please let me know what error message you get?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## teddydove (18 Mar 2015)

Shaun said:


> You definitely can - I've just tested your user account permissions and you can see and post into the classifieds forums:
> 
> View attachment 82860
> 
> ...


Cheers,Shaun...its all ok.Thanks for your time....


----------

